

Reflections on Trusting Trust (1984) - joaojeronimo
http://cm.bell-labs.com/who/ken/trust.html

======
infinity0
David A. Wheeler’s Page on Fully Countering Trusting Trust through Diverse
Double-Compiling (DDC) - Countering Trojan Horse attacks on Compilers

[http://www.dwheeler.com/trusting-trust/](http://www.dwheeler.com/trusting-
trust/)

First step:

[https://wiki.debian.org/ReproducibleBuilds](https://wiki.debian.org/ReproducibleBuilds)

------
rpdillon
Thompson's conclusion that compromising computer systems is no more amazing
than driving drunk surprises me. I must have missed that in prior readings.

------
dang
Looks like the last significant discussion was 3 years ago, so have at it.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=reflections+on+trusting+trust#!/st...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=reflections+on+trusting+trust#!/story/forever/0/reflections%20on%20trusting%20trust)

